

Three years without oil - edw519
http://www.cnn.com/2010/LIVING/05/18/reduce.oil.use/index.html?hpt=C2

======
protomyth
Isn't this headline kind of the same as saying that hunting is wrong when they
buy meat from a store? It seems to ignore all the things that happen around a
person to allow them to live (e.g. fertilizer for crops). Reducing dependance
is one this (good on him), but the need wasn't eliminated.

